# cost of living Costa del Sol



## Suantone

Hi everyone
Trying to do some figures.... Im sure there are loads of threads on here but I cant find them !!!!
Assuming we own our own home (ie no rent or mortgage) would we be able to live a fairly comfortable retirement on around 1500 euros a month... obviously including all utilities, food, insurances, running a car etc. I realise that health insurance will be a little pricey (we do not qualify for the Uk NHS!)

Looking forward to your replies


----------



## tony3121

Good Question, we are looking at buying in 2 years and will have around £1200 a month.
(thats if we are still allowed after Brexit).


----------



## jojo

tony3121 said:


> Good Question, we are looking at buying in 2 years and will have around £1200 a month.
> (thats if we are still allowed after Brexit).


 I dont know quite what its like these days, although I do visit regularly. My "rule of thumb" for a weekly food/household shop was to go by the of the cost of things in the UK and transfer the £s to € - so if the weekly shop costs £100 in the UK, its likely to be 100€ in Spain - However, things vary, cigtarettes and drink are cheaper in Spain and because lifestyle is very different, your criteria for spending tends to be different. I think for two people, without going crazy, £1200 and indeed £1500 and no rent/motrtgage should be fine.

Jo xxx


----------



## Alcalaina

Is that €1500 a month for two people? Do you have a contingency fund for emergencies - dental treatment, car repairs, new washing machine etc etc? Or is it just day to day living?

If you don't have expensive tastes and have a bit put by for unpredictable costs, you should be fine.
I personally find it much easier to live well on a low income here than in the UK.


----------



## Lynn R

I think 1500 per month for a couple, with no rent or mortgage, should be fine, but as others have said it is essential to have a contingency fund put aside for emergencies.

Private medical insurance is not necessarily very expensive, provided neither of you have any pre-existing conditions which can bump the price up or even make it difficult to get those conditions covered at all. If you're going to be on the Costa del Sol, have a look at Prevision Medica (Seguro m?dico barato M?laga y C?rdoba. Seguro m?dico barato Previsi?n M?dica). We have had insurance with them for just over 8 years now and found them very good. We are currently paying €62 per month each (for a couple aged 67 and 60) and unlike many companies they don't increase their premiums when a policyholder reaches 65. You do, however, have to pay the full cost of any medications prescribed (which is the same with most insurance companies). I believe their premiums for new customers are lower than what we are currently paying.


----------



## mrypg9

Several factors to consider; firstly, is your 1500euros a month obtained from changing sterling? If so, it may in future be less depending on exchange rate fluctuations. 
Then you must factor in utility bills, varying depending on size and type of property (ours are on average 300 a month water and electricity for house with pool). Internet/landline/mobile and SKY tv extra, another 120 euros a month. We paid a one-off fee to have BBC via satellite.
Then there's local taxes, again depending on size of property and where you live. Some parts of the CdS are more expensive than others.
If you have a car there's annual car tax and unless new an annual ITV test. Repairs, new tyres etc. of course extra. Fuel for vehicle.
Car and house insurance, again variable.
Dental care - can be expensive depending on what's needed. Ditto health care costs. Nt all insurances cover surgical procedures or prescriptions.
Then there's repairs of domestic items. In just over a month we had to replace dishwasher, washing machine, kettle and swimming pool pump.
You may need renovations/repairs to your property.
Replacement clothing, shoes.
Entertainment - eating out, cinema, trips away, whatever you like to do.
If you have a pet, vet's bills and food.

That's before you do your basic shopping. Yes, you can live on 1500 euros a month if as has been said you have savings enough to last and cover the unexpected as well as the expected extra expenses. We live on the CdS on the coast between Marbella and Estepona and get through a bit more than 1500 euros after rent (we sold all properties when we left the UK) and we are two adults and two large dogs. I don't drink much and don't smoke, OH doesn't drink and smokes rarely now and handrolled not shop bought cigarettes. Our main relaxation is our dogs, working at a local animal shelter and spending quiet time together at home. Our only 'extravagance' is eating out at least twice a week in 'good' restaurants but probably spend less a month on that than the average drinker and smoker these days.
It can be done, people live well on less, but you do need ample savings as back-up.


----------



## Tom1957

mrypg9 said:


> (ours are on average 300 a month water and electricity for house with pool)


That seems a lot, is that a typo?


----------



## mrypg9

Tom1957 said:


> That seems a lot, is that a typo?


No. Last electricity bill was 435 euros - that covers two winter months. In summer the bills are less but we do use aircon when it's too hot to sleep without it. I don't think the pool pump uses much electricity but it's on all year round.
Water bills are around 93 euros a winter quarter to 158 euros for three summer months. The pool loses a lot of water through evaporation.
Our house is fairly spacious, an older property, not well insulated. Our salon has a very high ceiling, maybe 20 feet or more, with an open gallery on one side upstairs.
Most people we know round here have similar or higher bills.

Some people might find it cheaper to live in Spain, we don't, on the whole. We lived in Prague before we came here, the Czech Republic is thought to be a cheap place to live,,,not so. We paid more for electricity than here in Spain although the house was about the same size and very well insulated.
It depends on your chosen lifestyle. We decided to rent this large house on a double plot solely because of the dogs. The house is part of our enjoyment of life here...quiet area, pleasant Spanish neighbours, on the edge of the village but near Estepona which we both love.
If we have to downsize for whatever reason - health, finances post-Brexit, we will, but for the foreseeable future we're happy here.
We have family property a short distance away where my son and dil and friends come to stay for occasional long weekends so we don't need to go to the UK to see them.
I had to go back for a family party two weekends ago and decided it was the very last time.


----------



## Lynn R

mrypg9 said:


> I don't think the pool pump uses much electricity but it's on all year round.


I don't have one, but everything I have read about them says that pool pumps are one of the biggest users of electricity in a house.

swimming pool pump


----------



## Suantone

tony3121 said:


> Good Question, we are looking at buying in 2 years and will have around £1200 a month.
> (thats if we are still allowed after Brexit).


This Brexit thingy is a bit of a concern eh? Surely they wont send all us expats back to blighty!!!! Im a bit concerned that we will be moving from Greece to Spain right in the middle of the Brexit negotiations.... We also have Aussie citizenship, maybe we can live in Spain via our aussie passports! Need to do some research.


----------



## Suantone

Alcalaina said:


> Is that €1500 a month for two people? Do you have a contingency fund for emergencies - dental treatment, car repairs, new washing machine etc etc? Or is it just day to day living?
> 
> If you don't have expensive tastes and have a bit put by for unpredictable costs, you should be fine.
> I personally find it much easier to live well on a low income here than in the UK.


Hi Alcalaina, yes that is 1500 euro per month for two people, and yes we will have a contingency fund for emergencies. We are living on the island of Kefalonia, Greece at present and find we can manage on around 12-1500 per month.


----------



## Suantone

Lynn R said:


> I think 1500 per month for a couple, with no rent or mortgage, should be fine, but as others have said it is essential to have a contingency fund put aside for emergencies.
> 
> Private medical insurance is not necessarily very expensive, provided neither of you have any pre-existing conditions which can bump the price up or even make it difficult to get those conditions covered at all. If you're going to be on the Costa del Sol, have a look at Prevision Medica (Seguro m?dico barato M?laga y C?rdoba. Seguro m?dico barato Previsi?n M?dica). We have had insurance with them for just over 8 years now and found them very good. We are currently paying €62 per month each (for a couple aged 67 and 60) and unlike many companies they don't increase their premiums when a policyholder reaches 65. You do, however, have to pay the full cost of any medications prescribed (which is the same with most insurance companies). I believe their premiums for new customers are lower than what we are currently paying.


Hi Lynn, thanks so much for your reply and especially for the link to the Private Medical. I have made a note of it and will definitely be looking it up when we get to Spain. Initially I was allowing around 150 euros each for health insurance so this will definitely make our funds go a lot further  Yes we will have a contingency fund for emergencies (especially if we decide to rent and not buy a property). Thanks once again for the info


----------



## Suantone

mrypg9 said:


> Several factors to consider; firstly, is your 1500euros a month obtained from changing sterling? If so, it may in future be less depending on exchange rate fluctuations.
> Then you must factor in utility bills, varying depending on size and type of property (ours are on average 300 a month water and electricity for house with pool). Internet/landline/mobile and SKY tv extra, another 120 euros a month. We paid a one-off fee to have BBC via satellite.
> Then there's local taxes, again depending on size of property and where you live. Some parts of the CdS are more expensive than others.
> If you have a car there's annual car tax and unless new an annual ITV test. Repairs, new tyres etc. of course extra. Fuel for vehicle.
> Car and house insurance, again variable.
> Dental care - can be expensive depending on what's needed. Ditto health care costs. Nt all insurances cover surgical procedures or prescriptions.
> Then there's repairs of domestic items. In just over a month we had to replace dishwasher, washing machine, kettle and swimming pool pump.
> You may need renovations/repairs to your property.
> Replacement clothing, shoes.
> Entertainment - eating out, cinema, trips away, whatever you like to do.
> If you have a pet, vet's bills and food.
> 
> That's before you do your basic shopping. Yes, you can live on 1500 euros a month if as has been said you have savings enough to last and cover the unexpected as well as the expected extra expenses. We live on the CdS on the coast between Marbella and Estepona and get through a bit more than 1500 euros after rent (we sold all properties when we left the UK) and we are two adults and two large dogs. I don't drink much and don't smoke, OH doesn't drink and smokes rarely now and handrolled not shop bought cigarettes. Our main relaxation is our dogs, working at a local animal shelter and spending quiet time together at home. Our only 'extravagance' is eating out at least twice a week in 'good' restaurants but probably spend less a month on that than the average drinker and smoker these days.
> It can be done, people live well on less, but you do need ample savings as back-up.


Hi there, thanks for your reply. We currently live on the island of Kefalonia, Greece, so our available funds would already be in Euros from the sale of our villa. Having lived in Australia for 13 years (and got the passport) we also have funds and pensions invested there (the interest rate is around 2.5%), but obviously, we are at the wrath of the exchange rate from AUS$ to Euro. (not as good as it was 4 years ago). I have noted your comments re the "extras" that you have to budget for. We havent decided whether to buy or rent yet... once I have done the figures with all the useful information obtained from this site we can make a decision.


----------



## Alcalaina

I had a wonderful holiday in Kefalonia/Ithaca once, would love to return some day!

Definitely recommend renting for a while before buying. Rents are cheap, but one you've bought somewhere it's often very hard to resell if you decide you aren't quite in the right place.


----------



## bob_bob

There were thousands of British immigrants in Spain long before we joined the EU and I'm sure it will be the same post Brexit. A lot of Russians there now and they are not in the EU.


----------



## Suantone

bob_bob said:


> There were thousands of British immigrants in Spain long before we joined the EU and I'm sure it will be the same post Brexit. A lot of Russians there now and they are not in the EU.


Hi Bob bob... thats good to know ... hopefully we will all be able to enjoy our retirement in the spanish sun


----------



## Suantone

Alcalaina said:


> I had a wonderful holiday in Kefalonia/Ithaca once, would love to return some day!
> 
> Definitely recommend renting for a while before buying. Rents are cheap, but one you've bought somewhere it's often very hard to resell if you decide you aren't quite in the right place.


Kefalonia really is paradise , unfortunately we were blinded by this when we moved here and didnt consider the winter months. Have done a lot of research on the internet re long term rentals in the Costa del Sol area and it seems you can get a lot for your money. Looking around the Belamadena Plebloe area or we have been told that Nerja is very lovely. When we were there in February I had a trapped nerve in my back so unfortunately we were not able to see quite as much of the area as we would have liked.... still in a little pain but under the physio now... fingers crossed will be fully fit for our next (much longer) recce


----------



## Lynn R

Suantone said:


> Hi Bob bob... thats good to know ... hopefully we will all be able to enjoy our retirement in the spanish sun


Those Russians, if they wish to become resident in Spain and not just holiday home owners, and are not working or running businesses in Spain and paying Social Security contributions, as non EU citizens will have to provide proof of a minimum income of over €25,000 per annum - rather more than the €7,000 per annum which British citizens currently have to have to register as residents if they aren't going to be paying SS. That is the biggest potential difference once we are no longer EU citizens. Sure, we will still be able to buy or rent property and to live here - if we can afford it, and that bar is about to be raised much higher.

Here's a copy of the requirements for non EU citizens to obtain a non lucrative visa to reside in Spain - rather more complicated than the current system for we Britons, but all that's about to change.

http://www.exteriores.gob.es/Consul...ularServices/Documents/visas/NonLucrative.pdf


----------



## Alcalaina

Suantone said:


> Kefalonia really is paradise , unfortunately we were blinded by this when we moved here and didnt consider the winter months. Have done a lot of research on the internet re long term rentals in the Costa del Sol area and it seems you can get a lot for your money. Looking around the Belamadena Plebloe area or we have been told that Nerja is very lovely. When we were there in February I had a trapped nerve in my back so unfortunately we were not able to see quite as much of the area as we would have liked.... still in a little pain but under the physio now... fingers crossed will be fully fit for our next (much longer) recce


Wasn't Captain Correlli's Mandolin set there? Indeed, the winters look very harsh.

Good luck with your house hunting, have you seen the fotocasa.es website? Lots of rental and pricing info there.


----------



## Suantone

Alcalaina said:


> Wasn't Captain Correlli's Mandolin set there? Indeed, the winters look very harsh.
> 
> Good luck with your house hunting, have you seen the fotocasa.es website? Lots of rental and pricing info there.


Hi there,, yes you are right Captain Correllis Mandolin was filmed here on the island and its a lovely drive to find the beach where the jetty was (Most washed away now). I will definitely have a look at the fotocasa.es website - thank you for that


----------



## Tigerlillie

Lynn R said:


> Those Russians, if they wish to become resident in Spain and not just holiday home owners, and are not working or running businesses in Spain and paying Social Security contributions, as non EU citizens will have to provide* proof of a minimum income of over €25,000 per annum *- rather more than the €7,000 per annum which British citizens currently have to have to register as residents if they aren't going to be paying SS. That is the biggest potential difference once we are no longer EU citizens. Sure, we will still be able to buy or rent property and to live here - if we can afford it, and that bar is about to be raised much higher.
> 
> Here's a copy of the requirements for non EU citizens to obtain a non lucrative visa to reside in Spain - rather more complicated than the current system for we Britons, but all that's about to change.
> 
> http://www.exteriores.gob.es/Consul...ularServices/Documents/visas/NonLucrative.pdf


Is that not the amount just for a single person or does that mean for a couple and the amount I have highlighted is for any other dependents?

I clicked on your link and it says:


> 6. Proof of enough periodic income (investments, annuities, sabbaticals and any other source of income) to
> live in Spain without working. The minimum income required is 25,560 Euros annually *plus 6,390 Euros per
> each additional family member. *All documentation must be certified translated into Spanish.


So if you are a couple it would raise the MI to 31 950€....or not?


----------



## Lynn R

Tigerlillie said:


> Is that not the amount just for a single person or does that mean for a couple and the amount I have highlighted is for any other dependents?
> 
> I clicked on your link and it says:
> 
> 
> So if you are a couple it would raise the MI to 31 950€....or not?


Yes, for a couple it would be €31,950.

If Spain treats post-Brexit would-be British residents in the same way as it currently treats other non-EU citizens applying for non lucrative visas (and why wouldn't they?) then it will mean the end of any hopes people of fairly modest means may have had of spending their retirement in a warmer climate and a country where their retirement income goes further. Wealthier ones, of course, would not be affected as they would be able to meet the income requirements.

It's a shame that people who profess such hatred for "the elite" should have voted for something which will leave untouched rights and opportunities for the elite but penalise the less well-off.


----------



## Tigerlillie

Lynn R said:


> Yes, for a couple it would be €31,950.
> 
> If Spain treats post-Brexit *would-be British residents* in the same way as it currently treats other non-EU citizens applying for non lucrative visas (and why wouldn't they?) then it will mean the end of any hopes people of fairly modest means may have had of spending their retirement in a warmer climate and a country where their retirement income goes further. Wealthier ones, of course, would not be affected as they would be able to meet the income requirements.
> 
> It's a shame that people who profess such hatred for "the elite" should have voted for something which will leave untouched rights and opportunities for the elite but penalise the less well-off.



And what do you think might happen to those residents that have been there more than 5 years but who will in no way possible be able to meet the requirements of a non EU citizen applying for a non lucrative visa?

Do you think that if TM refuses to amend 'the bill' guaranteeing EU nationals in the UK the right to stay with no hindrance then the other 27 may well enforce their immigration policy and rules for non eu vigorously and that in itself could send many home with no prospects and no money and nowhere to live?

I don't know....I'm just speculating.   

And as for everyone that keeps saying that people retired/came here before bla bla bla...well, yes they did but life was very different nearly half a century ago and the world has moved on and those who tended to have a home or retired to foreign climes were usually the wealthier in society not your typical early/retiree of (and to quote Lynn ) fairly modest means.

Oh yes...and crooks and gangsters.


----------



## Lynn R

Tigerlillie said:


> And what do you think might happen to those residents that have been there more than 5 years but who will in no way possible be able to meet the requirements of a non EU citizen applying for a non lucrative visa?
> 
> Do you think that if TM refuses to amend 'the bill' guaranteeing EU nationals in the UK the right to stay with no hindrance then the other 27 may well enforce their immigration policy and rules for non eu vigorously and that in itself could send many home with no prospects and no money and nowhere to live?
> 
> I don't know....I'm just speculating.
> 
> And as for everyone that keeps saying that people retired/came here before bla bla bla...well, yes they did but life was very different nearly half a century ago and the world has moved on and those who tended to have a home or retired to foreign climes were usually the wealthier in society not your typical early/retiree of (and to quote Lynn ) fairly modest means.
> 
> Oh yes...and crooks and gangsters.


Obviously this is just my personal opinion and a guess at best, but I think (and fervently hope) that people who have been registered as residents here for 5 years or more will be able to stay and will not be required to apply for visas to continue living here, so will not be subject to the same minimum income requirements as non EU citizens and new applicants.

I really don't know how those who have been here for less than 5 years will be affected, I hope if the UK allows those EU citizens already living there to stay then reciprocity will be adopted. If they had to satisfy those minimum requirements in order to obtain the right to stay permanently at the end of a 5 year period, a lot of them wouldn't be able to do so.

I don't know that Theresa May refusing to amend the Brexit Bill would lead to any immediate action from the 27 EU member states with regard to British people living here, I tend to think that whatever changes might come would only come into effect from the end of the negotiation period. But the UK's attitude during the negotiations is bound to be a big influence.

Yes, people saying that British people lived in/retired to Spain before the EU without any problems irritate me too, because we will be in a whole new ball game from now on. Being able to retire to Spain was certainly something which never crossed my radar when I was in my 20s or 30s, as you say it was seen as something that only wealthy people did in those days (whether their wealth came from ill gotten gains or not).


----------



## Gran Erry-Bredd

Crikey, that's a real shock. Looks like I'll have to retire to Spain under the radar. Does the convenio especial, whereby over 65s pay E157 a month, have any relevance. I'm afraid I don't know what I'm talking about here. :hurt:


----------



## Lynn R

Gran Erry-Bredd said:


> Crikey, that's a real shock. Looks like I'll have to retire to Spain under the radar. Does the convenio especial, whereby over 65s pay E157 a month, have any relevance. I'm afraid I don't know what I'm talking about here. :hurt:


Staying under the radar may become more difficult too, if movements in and out of the country with a non EU passport are recorded.

The convenio especial wouldn't affect the need to prove the required level of income - it is only available to those who have been officially registered as residents in Spain for at least one year anyway, so not available to new applicants for residency (nor those who are here under the radar).


----------



## tony3121

Looks like it will be a hard brexit, and that is why The PM is not interested in Expats.
If this happens and it looks likely there will only be those that can afford it will stay in Spain.
But you have to realise on this Forum you had Expats saying you should vote leave and they are obviously happy to have there pension frozen and earn over €25,000 per year.


----------



## xabiaxica

tony3121 said:


> Looks like it will be a hard brexit, and that is why The PM is not interested in Expats.
> If this happens and it looks likely there will only be those that can afford it will stay in Spain.
> But you have to realise on this Forum you had Expats saying you should vote leave and they are obviously happy to have there pension frozen and earn over €25,000 per year.


Not many of us on this forum who actually live in Spain advocated voting leave. But yes I, & I'm sure others, personally know people living here who did, without considering the implications for themselves & their families.

Still, we'll just have to wait & see what happens now. 

It's true though, that anyone planning to move here must take into account the possible worst case scenario as outlined in the last few posts, when working out their finances.

We have a couple of threads discussing Brexit here 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/la-tasca/1168177-brexit-its-effect-british-citizens-living-eu-countries-vice-versa.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/la-tasca/1202361-mrs-mays-brexit-plan.html


----------



## Justina

Assuming the EU rules that all Brits must show x amount of money in a bank account, does that mean that all the countries must follow the directive, or can set their own limit.
I ask because some time ago on the forum, someone mentioned that Portugal's financial rules were easier than the Spanish ones.


----------



## Lynn R

Justina said:


> Assuming the EU rules that all Brits must show x amount of money in a bank account, does that mean that all the countries must follow the directive, or can set their own limit.
> I ask because some time ago on the forum, someone mentioned that Portugal's financial rules were easier than the Spanish ones.


As far as non EU citizens are concerned, every member state in the EU can set their own rules regarding the requirements for residency - as they do in the UK.

I think it is the tax regime in Portugal which is more favourable, rather than the financial requirements for residency.


----------



## Tigerlillie

Justina said:


> Assuming the EU rules that all Brits must show x amount of money in a bank account, does that mean that all the countries must follow the directive, or can set their own limit.
> I ask because some time ago on the forum, someone mentioned that Portugal's financial rules were easier than the Spanish ones.


I don't think it's an EU rule as such because although I can find distinct and required amounts for Spain (for both EU and non EU) there seems to be no set amount for immigrants to France whether they be EU or not. Obviously as a non EU citizen when applying for visas here proof of funds and income to not be a burden on the state is required but there seems to not be a set amount as in Spain. 
And nowhere can I find income requirements for EU citizens, again it seems to be, you just need enough to live on without becoming a burden on the state.

But then France's rules for immigrants are different to Spain and as an EU citizen I am not required to register as those in Spain are.


----------



## Megsmum

Tigerlillie;12122449 said:


> And what do you think might happen to those residents that have been there more than 5 years but who will in no way possible be able to meet the requirements of a non EU citizen applying for a non lucrative visa?
> 
> Do you think that if TM refuses to amend 'the bill' guaranteeing EU nationals in the UK the right to stay with no hindrance then the other 27 may well enforce their immigration policy and rules for non eu vigorously and that in itself could send many home with no prospects and no money and nowhere to live?
> 
> I don't know....I'm just speculating.
> 
> And as for everyone that keeps saying that people retired/came here before bla bla bla...well, yes they did but life was very different nearly half a century ago and the world has moved on and those who tended to have a home or retired to foreign climes were usually the wealthier in society not your typical early/retiree of (and to quote Lynn ) fairly modest means.
> 
> Oh yes...and crooks and gangsters.



Spare a thought for those less than five years, we will will have been here 5 years May 2019.


----------



## Tigerlillie

Megsmum said:


> Spare a thought for those less than five years, we will will have been here 5 years May 2019.


Of course I spare a thought for you which is why I have been searching to see what info I could find for you.

As you have said on here because you are entitled to an Irish passport you will still be an EU citizen and as such can apply for a residence card for your hubby.
I can find all other MI requirements apart from this, however, I did come across this and in the requirements section was this paragraph:

Portal de InmigraciÃ³n Ministerio de Empleo y Seguridad Social: Tarjeta de residencia de familiar de ciudadano de la Unión



> The citizen of the Union or another State party to the European Economic Area must fulfill one of the following conditions:
> Be a worker in Spain, or
> 
> Being a self-employed person in Spain, or
> 
> To provide for himself and the members of his family,* sufficient economic resources* not to become a burden for the social assistance of Spain during his period of residence. You must also provide* public or private health insurance,* contracted in Spain or in another country, that provides coverage in Spain during your period of residence equivalent to that provided by the National Health System.* The assessment of the sufficiency of economic means shall be made on an individual basis and, in any case, taking into account the personal and family situation of the applicant. Accreditation shall be considered sufficient for the fulfillment of this requirement the possession of resources that are higher than the amount established each year by the General Budget Law of the State to generate the right to receive a non-contributory benefit,*
> Be a student and be enrolled in a public or private center recognized or financed by the educational administration to study or vocational training, as well as having public or private health insurance contracted in Spain or another country that provides complete coverage in Spain, and Responsible statement that he has enough economic resources for himself and his family members not to become a burden on Spain's social assistance during his period of residence.


So going on those requirements and the fact that you are working and contributing to Spain's coffers then you may not have (m)any problems being able to stay where you are.

Of course this is not a given guarantee but it gives you a bit more hope than you may have had before.  :fingerscrossed:

PS...all the above quote is in Spanish but as I can't read Spanish I translated it with google


----------

